# P7-KL4....Beamshots added



## DaFABRICATA (Aug 16, 2008)

I bought this last week from the marketplace and didn't care for the tint, so I decided to upgrade it with a P7. It's a bit brighter now. There is a slight + in the center, but is not very noticable in actual use. Overall, I am very happy with the finished mod. 


- CSXOI P7 Emitter
- Stock KL4 Driver
- Enlarged Reflector Opening
- Modified Heatsink





















*Stock KL4*






*P7 Modded KL4....*






Just to add...updated 2-2-09

IMO, the P7 works MUCH better with the KL4 reflector. 
I have done about 3-4 MC-E-KL4 mods and 9-10 P7-KL4 mods and this has always been my experiance

*MC-E/ Stock Driver---------------------------------------------------------P7/ Stock Driver*






1720


----------



## Stillphoto (Aug 16, 2008)

*Re: P7-KL4*

Wow - You make it look easy. Now I just need to find a shop to enlarge my reflector opening.

Good stuff!


----------



## LED Zeppelin (Aug 16, 2008)

*Re: P7-KL4*



Stillphoto said:


> Wow - You make it look easy.
> Good stuff!



+1!


----------



## darkzero (Aug 16, 2008)

*Re: P7-KL4*

Great job again! You're really cranking out those SF mod, I've been watching them all. Going to have to start calling you the SF master!


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Aug 16, 2008)

*Re: P7-KL4*

Thanks for the compliments!

Well darkness has finally arrived and my first impressions are.... WOW!!

I don't have a stock KL4 to campare it to, but it lights up my backyard quite nicely:twothumbs:naughty:

 *EDIT:* I have a stock KL4 now

I'll try to get some good beamshots up tonight.

The KL4 just looks so evil with that huge LED in there:laughing::thumbsup:

I think I'll refer to this one as the "Hot Rod" .....Big engine in a little host with the throttle floored:kiss:


----------



## ICUDoc (Aug 16, 2008)

*Re: P7-KL4*

Mmmm, interesting! Drive current estimate? Runtime? Comparison with L4???? Inquiring minds, piqued and interested, want to know more.....


----------



## Der Wichtel (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: P7-KL4*

Where did you get the CSXO*H* emitter?


----------



## toby_pra (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: P7-KL4*

Nice work!!!

As always...


----------



## CandlePowerForumsUser (Aug 19, 2008)

*Re: P7-KL4*

WAOW! Hows the beam? any holes up close or is it pretty clean.

Beam shots or it didn't happen!

Great mod btw. :thumbsup:

"There is a slight + in the center, but is not very noticable in actual use. Overall, I am very happy with the finished mod. "

looks like you answered it already


----------



## c0t0d0s0 (Sep 4, 2008)

*Re: P7-KL4*

Is is still a 2xCR123A light, or do you power it with a single 17670? What's the drive current?


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: P7-KL4*

It is the stock driver with 2X123's




Got a new camera....

Beamshots added to post#1


----------



## darkzero (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: P7-KL4*



DaFABRICATA said:


> It is the stock driver with 2X123's
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Curious, doesn't the stock driver put out 6v? The P7 can handle it? 

The baby is bright! :twothumbs


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: P7-KL4*



darkzero said:


> Curious, doesn't the stock driver put out 6v? The P7 can handle it?
> 
> The baby is bright! :twothumbs


 


I have no clue what the stock KL4 driver puts out:shrug:

It _IS_ bright as hell!
I've been using it constantly since doing the mod with zero problems....it gets warm, but I also don't run it for more than a few minutes at a time.

Honestly, This is now one of my favorite lights.:twothumbs

The stock KL4 is a complete jock when compared to it....now I just wish I could get my black one open to do the same.


----------



## c0t0d0s0 (Sep 26, 2008)

*Re: P7-KL4*



DaFABRICATA said:


> I have no clue what the stock KL4 driver puts out:shrug:
> 
> It _IS_ bright as hell!
> I've been using it constantly since doing the mod with zero problems....it gets warm, but I also don't run it for more than a few minutes at a time.
> ...



The KL4 has a boost driver which drives the LuxV with its 6+V Vf at ~800mA. With 2xCR123A and P7, it probably goes direct drive...

An MC-E in 2s2p configuration would probably be a better match for this driver... but who knows whether or not it it would work well with this reflector.


----------



## wquiles (Sep 26, 2008)

DaFABRICATA said:


> It's a bit brighter now



Talk about an understatement!!!

Nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## louie (Sep 26, 2008)

I'd love to know if it gets as hot as a stock KL4 can when used for long periods...


----------



## Illum (Sep 26, 2008)

most likely thats a yes...which is the primary reason why I'm hesitant to go into P7s...the KL4 head is already poorly suited for a luxV in terms of heatsinking.....I dunno what the P7 could do to it.

Its an interest comparison too..both KL4 and P7-KL4 are 4 die lights :twothumbs:


----------



## Edwood (Sep 27, 2008)

KL4 can actually host a 6 die 1000 lumen Ostar, underdriven a bit.






KL4 heads are fun to open up, eh?


----------



## Cuso (Sep 28, 2008)

Edwood said:


> KL4 heads are fun to open up, eh?


 Yeah KL1 are so much fun also...Ed do you have beamshots of that beast??


----------



## seattlite (Sep 29, 2008)

Cuso said:


> Yeah KL1 are so much fun also...Ed do you have beamshots of that beast??



From Edwood's other post on B/S/T(lower left, "15-3"):




Beamshots from Paladin


----------



## 1wrx7 (Oct 5, 2008)

This thread need's a bump.... and there's a reason

About a month ago Dafabricata and I opened up 2 KL1 heads and 2 KL4 heads that I wanted to mod. The green KL4 got turned into a Three Eyed Mule... 3 bare Seoul P4's. I love this head. It's really useful for close up work. It just lacks throw of any kind. Then Tim decides to put a P7 into a KL4:tinfoil: So yesterday he put a P7 into the black KL4 that we opened up

I see this light getting me to pocket a 2 cell light again. It will run on 1 RCR123 but I'm sure the runtime will suffer. I just ran it for 11 minutes straight on 2 123's and it only got warm It has a huge beam for such a small light. I wandered around my house last night lighting up everything. In my opinion this is a awsome upgrade if you have a KL4 that that you don't use anymore because of all of the new technology we're getting used to. Thanks Tim:nana:


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Oct 7, 2008)

Here's 1WRX7's KL4 next to both of mine...
I Finally got the Black one open for the P7 mod. It was the Perfect upgrade to my M600 Scoutlight set-up.


----------



## marcdilnutt (Oct 8, 2008)

That is great work, i have always loved the L4 and this really brings it up to date. What run time will you get before thermal shut down do you think? I ask because my L4 is currently mounted to my AR as a poor mans M600 and if i can get more output without damaging the run time i would be very interested.


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Oct 8, 2008)

marcdilnutt said:


> That is great work, i have always loved the L4 and this really brings it up to date. What run time will you get before thermal shut down do you think? I ask because my L4 is currently mounted to my AR as a poor mans M600 and if i can get more output without damaging the run time i would be very interested.


 

Thanks for the compliment!
I have never had a KL4 shut down from getting too hot.
That said, I have also not done any runtime tests, but would guess it gets slightly worse runtime than a stock KL4. I have used mine a ton since modding it and am very impressed with it. It is certainly a great upgrade for a scoutlight or handheld. I actually went on a nice walk in the woods tonight and ended up using it the most....and I had 5-6 other lights to choose from. Its pretty cool just how much light comes out of this little thing.:twothumbs
If you are interested in a mod like this, send me a PM...:thumbsup:


----------



## marcdilnutt (Oct 8, 2008)

I am very interested, but money is a bit of a problem at the moment. I could well be in touch with you in the future though. I cant pm at the moment because i am on my mobile, could you pm me with an approximate price please?


----------



## photorob (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm interested in know whether or not this setup will run with one rechargable. Either it be a cr123a or 17670 or 18650. I have just about everyone of my lights running off rechargables so I'm guessing output would probably suffer due to no direct drive. I know you own a 18650 body or some rechargables. Is there any way you can give it a try


----------



## dutchguy2 (Oct 9, 2008)

I like this mod so much that I tried it for myself. I didn't used the original driver because I want to use it with one AW R123 or maybe a AW CR2 (I don't know if they exist and did not try this yet).

I used a 4x7135 board, so current regulated at 1.4A. (which is 2C for a AW R123 I believe).

The original KL4 heatsink is unchanged but potted in the head with thermal compound. I still have to run it for a longer period so don't know if it is sufficient but I think it will because the SSC P7 is underdriven.

I tested the current draw at the batterie and it is exactly 1.4A with a fresh AW R123. A Ultrafire R123 only delivers 1.25A.

I use a Aleph tailcap with resistor and therefore can use it on low aswell.

This lights rocks. I had a MJP Mega Extreme and believe that this modded KL4 on a SF E1L body and mentioned tailcap running of a AW R123 is as bright. The ME throws just a bit futher but the KL4 has more flood, it will light up my garden (size 20 x 50 Meters).

I guesstimate the runtime at 30 minutes at high and 90 minutes on low. Guessitmated lumen is ~400 (compared to my Milky X510 and the mentioned MJP ME).

Cheers,
Jos


----------



## 1wrx7 (Nov 2, 2008)

This is a follow up to my last post. With fresh primaries this mod gets warm within 2 min. The 11 min. run was with partially depleted cells. I've been EDCing this light since I got it and I am still loving it Here's a couple of pics.
















I carry the light with the E2D body and tailcap. I'll be adding some trits when they come in:devil:


----------



## brighterisbetter (Jan 10, 2009)

:rock:


----------



## Illum (Jan 11, 2009)

1wrx7 said:


>


 
aha! I've been looking for such a business end comparison for awhile!
:thanks: for posting it


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Jan 13, 2009)

Heres a pic comparing what the KL4 looks like with a P7/ MC-E/ LUX V


----------



## Stillphoto (Jan 13, 2009)

DaFABRICATA said:


> Heres a pic comparing what the KL4 looks like with a P7/ MC-E/ LUX V


 
Yes Please! Of coooourse I'd be happy to lift the burden of one of them off of your shoulders


----------



## Illum (Jan 14, 2009)

given the available comparison pics...I would still prefer to see the MC-E to be used more frequently than that of the P7...the massive LED paired with a rather shallow reflector will give the light pattern a floodlight at best. 

say, how much did the MC-E mod cost? that might be the first thing I'm willing to invest for my trusty L4...not that its really in need of an upgrade. The LuxV is still impressive in the eyes of the general consumer around me


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Jan 15, 2009)

Illum_the_nation said:


> given the available comparison pics...I would still prefer to see the MC-E to be used more frequently than that of the P7...the massive LED paired with a rather shallow reflector will give the light pattern a floodlight at best.
> 
> say, how much did the MC-E mod cost? that might be the first thing I'm willing to invest for my trusty L4...not that its really in need of an upgrade. The LuxV is still impressive in the eyes of the general consumer around me


 


Actually the P7 gives a better hot spot and more throw than the MC-E.

I figured it would be different, but after doing about 6 of these KL4s with P7's and 3 with MCEs....and all have had the same results as I listed above.

BTW....getting rid of that old LUX in favor of either P7 or MCE is a great step forward....just imagine what the "general consumer" would think then..:nana:


----------



## AaronM (Jan 28, 2009)

I've done a few KL4 MC-E mods myself and found the throw suffered, so I'm curious about the P7 option.
Do you have a pic of what you did to the back of the reflector?


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Jan 28, 2009)

No pics but material has to be removed from behind the reflector to allow the phisical size of the P7 footprint to be raised up to the reflector opening. 
If you have yours apart, you will see (depending on what KL4 you have) that there is a cutout for the LUX V. That area needs to be enlarged so the P7 can fit in there. Also take note to either cover the exposed aluminum or cover your leads so they do not short out when screwed together. It is a very tight fit when all is said and done. Also the P7 "Legs" need to be trimmed short to allow fitment.

Hope that all makes sense.


----------



## AaronM (Jan 28, 2009)

Yes, your info helps.
One last thing: Do you know how thick the copper spacer under the emitter is?

Thanks.


----------



## slaps (Feb 5, 2009)

DaFABRICATA was kind enought to perform this mod for me. Superior workmanship super fast
turn-around. Doesn't look like a mod at all. Looks as if SF had a P7 option on the KL4 head.
I'm running the P7-KL4 on an AW 17670 and the beam is very similar to a stock Lux V KL4 but
with much, much more output. Thank you DaFABRICATA!!!!


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Feb 5, 2009)

slaps,

Happy to hear you are enjoying it!:twothumbs


----------



## photorob (Feb 5, 2009)

I was considering to perform this mod to my KL4. I'm just affraid of commiting to the size of the p7. When the next generations of Leds come out I will be stuck with a large diameter hole in my reflector. I'm wondering if there is a migizmo reflector that compares that could be used in the future.


----------



## 1996alnl (Feb 8, 2009)

slaps said:


> DaFABRICATA was kind enought to perform this mod for me. Superior workmanship super fast
> turn-around. Doesn't look like a mod at all. Looks as if SF had a P7 option on the KL4 head.
> I'm running the P7-KL4 on an AW 17670 and the beam is very similar to a stock Lux V KL4 but
> with much, much more output. Thank you DaFABRICATA!!!!


 
That's all i wanted to hear.
How's your runtime with the AW 17670 cell?

I'm running my stock L4 with AW17670's and i'm getting about 40 min.
I think i'm converting my L4 to a P7..


----------



## DHart (Feb 9, 2009)

DaFabricata.... Nice! This is tempting for sure... I have a KL4 inbound and just not sure what I'll do with it yet. hmmmmmmm.


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Feb 9, 2009)

DHart, Thanks!
If you decide this type of mod is what you are looking for, send me a PM and we can work something out..:thumbsup:


----------



## DHart (Feb 10, 2009)

Sounds good... thank you, my friend.


----------



## 1996alnl (Feb 19, 2009)

Well DeFABRICATA you inspired me to do this mod on my L4. Your beam shots and no nonsense instructions made me pull the trigger on purchasing a P7 bare emitter.
I must say it was reletively easy,i just got out my Dremel tool and grinded down some material on the back of the reflector housing to accomadate the larger emitter. 
Then i drilled the hole in the reflector using six different sized bits (going up one bit at a time until the P7 fit ),thermal glued the P7 onto the stock heatsink.
Hooked her up and i was good to go.
I used some thermal grease around the heatsink to help dissapate heat. The light runs much cooler than before.

Using the stock driver and a AW 17670 cell the current measued at the tailcap with a fresh cell is 1150mA.
I'm guessing that's a good 350 lumens.
Haven't done any runtimes yet,overall i'm very impressed with the light. It's the same as before except it looks like three or four L4's on at the same time.

Any one thinking of doing this mod, i say go for it.


----------



## DHart (Feb 19, 2009)

Wow... 1996alnl.... that is inspiring. After reading of your experience, I'm thinking I just *might* be able to do this myself... hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm...


----------



## 1996alnl (Feb 20, 2009)

DHart said:


> Wow... 1996alnl.... that is inspiring. After reading of your experience, I'm thinking I just *might* be able to do this myself... hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm...


 
If you do this mod you'll think to yourself "why won't SF put this emitter in their L4?"
As nice as the LuxeonV is (i absolutely loved the tint/beam on mine) it looks dim compared to the P7.

This light now seems like it's alot more efficient.Heat isn't even an issue as this emitter is no where driven as hard as it's capable of.
Funny thing is the LuxeonV 's tail cap measurement with a AW17670 was 1800mA ! Then it tapered down a bit.
The P7's is 1150mA then it tapers down to 850mA after a half hour.
I haven't done a runtime test yet but it looks like it could be 1hr+..


----------



## 1996alnl (Feb 21, 2009)

1996alnl said:


> If you do this mod you'll think to yourself "why won't SF put this emitter in their L4?"
> As nice as the LuxeonV is (i absolutely loved the tint/beam on mine) it looks dim compared to the P7.
> 
> This light now seems like it's alot more efficient.Heat isn't even an issue as this emitter is no where driven as hard as it's capable of.
> ...


 
Update: i just did a runtime test. 1 hr and 40 min. with an AW 17670 cell !:thumbsup:
I absolutly love this light,it never leaves my possesion.


----------



## LouRoy (Mar 6, 2009)

After reading this thread, I think I must have this mod done to a KL4. PM sent to DaFABRICATA. :wave:


----------



## 1wrx7 (Mar 6, 2009)

1996alnl said:


> Update: i just did a runtime test. 1 hr and 40 min. with an AW 17670 cell !:thumbsup:
> I absolutly love this light,it never leaves my possesion.


 
WOW I never check runtimes:shakehead I have noticed I rarely need to charge the cell in mine. My P7 KL4 found a TB 1X18650 body to live on. I also put a McC2s switch with a 60ohm resistor into a Z41 for it. The low level is a little dimmer than my A2's LED's This light is easily one of my favorites... and most useful.


----------



## Chrontius (Jul 8, 2009)

How does this stack up with the Roomsweeper mod?


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Jul 8, 2009)

Chrontius said:


> How does this stack up with the Roomsweeper mod?


 


I've never used a "Roomsweeper"

I'd guess the beam would be about the same, but the "Roomsweeper" is direct driven (if I'm not mistaken) so it may be a little brighter than the KL4. I can not say for sure as I have not been able to compare the 2.

I still use mine all the time.
Its such a big improvement over the stock KL4.


----------



## jar3ds (Jul 8, 2009)

wow... HUGE improvement... now I wanna mod my old L2!


----------



## Xcel (Apr 8, 2010)

Thread back from the dead.

My L4 (100 lumens) really needs an upgrade!

How does the P7 compare to the Ostar 6 die? 

Is there anyway to modify the driver to get more runtime out of the P7/Ostar?

Thanks.


----------

